

Ponies on Rails on AdequateRecord - sgrock
http://blog.newrelic.com/2014/04/25/ponies-rails-adequaterecord/

======
sgrock
So basically, Rails 4 is more efficient than Rails 3 in terms of object
allocations and GC time, but Rails 2.3 still takes the prize in this category.

